# Sleeping on Two Feet?



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2009)

Is sleeping on two feet always bad?

My new tiel does this sometimes, not always.

She was vet checked the week we got her (3 weeks ago) and got a clean bill of health. Still, I'm a little concerned.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I've noticed my tiel does it once in awhile and same for my keets...don't know what it means, though.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

_I don't know how true it is, but I read a Cockatiel sleeping on 2 feet all the time is a sign of sickness. If it's only sometimes your Cockatiel does it then it should be okay and nothing to worry about._


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Solace- sometimes is ok but not all the time. What's the temp like in your house?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sometimes when I peek at Spike before I go to bed he is on two feet. I have only ever seen him once or twice on one foot with head back sleeping when I first got him. Now when I go to check on him I get a grumpy hiss. I would keep an eye on him, here is a link with signs of a sick bird http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-die...-conditions/recognize-bird-illness-signs.aspx


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine do both!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think it also has to do with how long the bird has been in it's new home. normally sleeping on one foot, is what they do when they're comfortable in their environment 

but i know i've seen my tiels sleep both ways, mostly taking naps is on both feet but most of the time when they got to bed for the night its on one foot , but there have been the few occasions they were on both feet 

could also be just timing when I walked in as well. 

I know their bodies are built to stand on one foot, but it still amazes me they do it , sleep like that and stand like that for so long and don't fall over 

but I do agree keep an eye on him - Just in case- any change in any other behavior is a good sign he'll need a vet, Examples: runny poo - when its normally not and his food hasn't been changed or he hasn't eaten any greens, quiet - when he's normally loud, discharge from the nostrils (that is always a sign to go to a vet), always fluffed up (but don't confuse this with just fixing their feathers or getting ready for a nap.) etc.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you very much. I will keep an eye on her!


----------

